# Mysterious Small Block Chevy Oil Leak



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.rowand.net/Shop/Tech/Mysterious...hevyOilLeak.htm

:0 :0 :0


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 23 2010, 06:08 PM~17284199
> *http://www.rowand.net/Shop/Tech/Mysterious...hevyOilLeak.htm
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


good info!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

i left that bolt out of mine when i rebuilt it. took a while to figure it out.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Apr 24 2010, 05:37 PM~17290695
> *i left that bolt out of mine when i rebuilt it. took a while to figure it out.
> *


My 64 wagon started leaking a lot of oil. I couldn't find the leak. One night, on a cold night, I saw steam coming out of the hole, like what you see coming out of the breather. I was surprised. I started searching online and found the site. I have driven it for years without that bolt, and never had any problems. Whatever oil was leaking before was minimal. Not much at all. It started leaking a lot out of nowhere. I plugged it, and it worked.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 24 2010, 08:08 PM~17290871
> *My 64 wagon started leaking a lot of oil.  I couldn't find the leak.  One night, on a cold night, I saw steam coming out of the hole, like what you see coming out of the breather.  I was surprised.  I started searching online and found the site.  I have driven it for years without that bolt, and never had any problems.  Whatever oil was leaking before was minimal.  Not much at all.  It started leaking a lot out of nowhere.  I plugged it, and it worked.
> *


i had just put a fresh 383 in mine. broke it in and drove it all around the block and all at my inlaws garage.. went to drive it home finally and got on the highway and stomped it and it was smoking all over.. i was like uhh ohh!! :wow:


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Surprised more people don't know this. You can also use that hole to hold the fuel pump rod in place when you are installing the fuel pump. Use a long bolt, and screw it down until it contacts the rod. Install the pump, then replace the bolt with a short one to plug the hole.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

DAMNIT i dont believe this. I put my brand new engine in all painted and chromed and drove it to a lowrider show and it was covered in oil, burnt onto the headers, i thought it was the timing cover or fuel pump block off plate. FUCK it was probably that hole :angry:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Apr 26 2010, 07:19 AM~17303492
> *Surprised more people don't know this.  You can also use that hole to hold the fuel pump rod in place when you are installing the fuel pump.  Use a long bolt, and screw it down until it contacts the rod.  Install the pump, then replace the bolt with a short one to plug the hole.
> *


 :yes: Exactly how i install em


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 23 2010, 06:08 PM~17284199
> *http://www.rowand.net/Shop/Tech/Mysterious...hevyOilLeak.htm
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


good to know thanks :thumbsup: ima plug it upp


----------



## TXRYDER (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks to this topic I have found my leak :angry:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

That was good to know I thought it was my valve cover gasket changed them out twice and still oil gets every where.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

ding dong design flaw :dunno:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Apr 26 2010, 06:19 AM~17303492
> *Surprised more people don't know this.  You can also use that hole to hold the fuel pump rod in place when you are installing the fuel pump.  Use a long bolt, and screw it down until it contacts the rod.  Install the pump, then replace the bolt with a short one to plug the hole.
> *



yes what he said, i have always used this hole to hold the fuel pump rod.


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

Good INFO RagTop :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Apr 27 2010, 08:09 PM~17322421
> *ding dong design flaw  :dunno:
> *


no the hole is there to hold the fuel pump rod


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:wow: Im gonna check minez tonight!!


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: good info there homie thanks


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

I ALWAYS WOUNDERED WHY I WOULD CLEAN & SHINE UP MY ENGINE CHROME & IN ABOUT 2 WEEK EVERY THING WOULD HAVE A THIN FILM OF OIL AGAIN :banghead: THX A WHOLE LOT YOU SAVED MY CHROME!!!!!!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

its gonna rust now that the oil coating will be gone


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RMPHX3_@May 9 2010, 11:19 PM~17440017
> *I ALWAYS WOUNDERED WHY I WOULD CLEAN & SHINE UP MY ENGINE CHROME & IN ABOUT 2 WEEK EVERY THING WOULD HAVE A THIN FILM OF OIL AGAIN  :banghead: THX A WHOLE LOT YOU SAVED MY CHROME!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@May 10 2010, 06:35 AM~17441321
> *its gonna rust now that the oil coating will be gone
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I think mine leaked so fuckin bad cuz I have a block off plate there so no rod in that cavity and therefore the oil was spraying out of there alot easier. I leaked ALOT of oil, like a quart in 75 miles. :wow:


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

THE OLD CHEAP CHROME VALVE COVERS MIGHT RUST BUT I BOUGHT SOME CHEVROLET CHROME COVERS THE THICK ONES BUT NEVER PUT THEM ON CUZ OF THE OIL SPRAY NOW THEY WILL LOOK BAD ASS SO AS I GET SOME GASKETS


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

i bet this was the problem with my old sierra i bought had a fresh rebuilt engine...i couldnt find the leak.I dont even own the truck anymore but the massive oil slick in front of my house still remains :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Good info!

Had that same fucken problem for 4 years. Not too bad, but still had to clean engine compartment everytime I got to a show. Thought it was the fuel pump block-off plate. Found this site after I had swapped the engine. Not because of the leak though.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@May 31 2010, 12:14 PM~17654505
> *Good info!
> 
> Had that same fucken problem for 4 years.  Not too bad, but still had to clean engine compartment everytime I got to a show.  Thought it was the fuel pump block-off plate.  Found this site after I had swapped the engine. Not because of the leak though.
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

MotherFocker.............

I have replaced both valve cover gaskets, timing chain gasket, fuel pump gasket, and oil pan gasket and still have a small oil leak.

Gonna have to check this out in the morning.

Thanks for the info


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Aug 26 2010, 09:43 PM~18416710
> *MotherFocker.............
> 
> I have replaced both valve cover gaskets, timing chain gasket, fuel pump gasket, and oil pan gasket and still have a small oil leak.
> ...


its a chevrolet


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

learned something new :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Aug 26 2010, 08:43 PM~18416710
> *MotherFocker.............
> 
> I have replaced both valve cover gaskets, timing chain gasket, fuel pump gasket, and oil pan gasket and still have a small oil leak.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 27 2010, 11:08 AM~18420805
> * learned something new :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

My 283 block dont have the holes there


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Aug 27 2010, 06:30 PM~18423893
> *
> *


this really helped because my newly running 350 didn't have a bolt there :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 29 2010, 11:42 AM~18433346
> *this really helped because my newly running 350 didn't have a bolt there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 23 2010, 06:08 PM~17284199
> *http://www.rowand.net/Shop/Tech/Mysterious...hevyOilLeak.htm
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


ttt


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow i never new about this no wonder my new engine got so greasy after i had it rebuild i was always trying to clean the engine and i bet it was all comming from that hole on my 283!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 14 2010, 08:20 AM~18563436
> *Wow i never new about this no wonder my new engine got so greasy after i had it rebuild i was always trying to clean the engine and i bet it was all comming from that hole on my 283!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 64impala4d (Jul 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## FlOsSenHaRd (Sep 19, 2002)

That freakin hole caused a whole bunch of headaches for me when i did my engine compartment. I end up changing the oil pan gasket 5 times and i paid someone the forth time 600 bucks to do it. I drove it around the block and the shop blamed the chrome oil pan. The fifth time i put a OEM one back on myself. Oil would just splash all over the place. I talked to one guy at a auto store and he told me about the fuel pump screw hole. A 30 cents bolt fixed my whole nightmare. The sad thing about it is that you would think a professional mechanic thats certified would have figured it out.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FlOsSenHaRd_@Nov 12 2010, 10:17 PM~19056904
> *That freakin hole caused a whole bunch of headaches for me when i did my engine compartment. I end up changing the oil pan gasket 5 times and i paid someone the forth time 600 bucks to do it. I drove it around the block and the shop blamed the chrome oil pan. The fifth time i put a OEM one back on myself. Oil would just splash all over the place. I talked to one guy at a auto store and he told me about the fuel pump screw hole. A 30 cents bolt fixed my whole nightmare. The sad thing about it is that you would think a professional mechanic thats certified would have figured it out.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FlOsSenHaRd_@Nov 13 2010, 12:17 AM~19056904
> *That freakin hole caused a whole bunch of headaches for me when i did my engine compartment. I end up changing the oil pan gasket 5 times and i paid someone the forth time 600 bucks to do it. I drove it around the block and the shop blamed the chrome oil pan. The fifth time i put a OEM one back on myself. Oil would just splash all over the place. I talked to one guy at a auto store and he told me about the fuel pump screw hole. A 30 cents bolt fixed my whole nightmare. The sad thing about it is that you would think a professional mechanic thats certified would have figured it out.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 23 2010, 05:08 PM~17284199
> *http://www.rowand.net/Shop/Tech/Mysterious...hevyOilLeak.htm
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 23 2010, 05:08 PM~17284199
> *http://www.rowand.net/Shop/Tech/Mysterious...hevyOilLeak.htm
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

is there a bolt there before a rebuild?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 8 2011, 08:20 PM~20046952
> *is there a bolt there before a rebuild?
> *


Sometimes


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

[h=2]







[/h]http://www.rowand.net/Shop/Tech/MysteriousSmallBlockChevyOilLeak.htm
​


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Back from the dead thread


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Ragtop Ted said:


> http://www.rowand.net/Shop/Tech/Mysterious...hevyOilLeak.htm
> 
> :0 :0 :0


Bump


----------

